# Best First Handgun for Range?



## Gravace (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm trying to find a handgun for the range for skill advancement and just plain fun. This will be my first gun. I would like some opinions with support and reasoning to aid me in my decision. My criteria is caliber (based on ammo availability and pricing), ergonomics, reliability/durability, and no smaller than compact. 3.75 inch barrel minimum would be good. No .22s please. Too hard to find ammo for. Keep it under or around 600$ for never fired/new please! Thanks in advance for all the help, be safe, and keep shooting!


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I was handling a CZ 75B, today. All steel! What a nice well-made pistol; and, right now, they're selling for just under $500.00 My recommendation for a first centerfire caliber? 9 x 19mm. (Which is actually a chambering, and not a caliber!) :mrgreen:

http://cz-usa.com/products/view/cz-75-b/


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Glock Doctor said:


> 9 x 19mm. (Which is actually a chambering, and not a caliber!) :mrgreen:


 9X19mm not a caliber? Interesting. (.355 caliber) ?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Hard to beat a CZ for the $$$. Love my 75BD-Police (9mm).


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

CZ"s are fantastic pistols. Tough as nails to boot.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

denner said:


> 9X19mm not a caliber? Interesting. (.355 caliber) ?


You got it!


----------



## Gravace (Oct 29, 2013)

Glock Doctor said:


> I was handling a CZ 75B, today. All steel! What a nice well-made pistol; and, right now, they're selling just under $500.00 My recommendation for a first centerfire caliber? 9 x 19mm. (Which is actually a chambering, and not a caliber!) :mrgreen:
> 
> CZ-USA -> CZ 75 B


I was looking at these, only ever found 2, both in the same shop. VERY nice feeling gun. For my own benefit, what's the difference between caliber and chambering? Thanks


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

CZ75B is wonderful gun! For the money, also consider Glock 17 or 19, I think M&Ps can be had at this price.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Gravace said:


> I was looking at these, only ever found 2, both in the same shop. VERY nice feeling gun. For my own benefit, what's the difference between caliber and chambering? Thanks


Caliber is the American and English standard of measurement for bore diameter. Millimeter is the European standard of measurement. What is the difference between caliber and millimeter in ammunition Technically, it is not correct to describe a bore diameter that's stated in millimeters as a, 'caliber'. A caliber is measured in hundredths of an inch. A millimeter is one thousandth of a meter (39.3701 inches).

This is, 'Why' any bore diameter expressed in millimeters is better referred to as a, 'chambering' rather than a caliber - Which it, correctly, is not. (With the American education system, 'in the basement' and millions of students now getting diplomas for sleeping through high school, I doubt that it matters what bore diameters are referred to as on the Internet. Sorry I called it out; I really didn't mean to start anything.)


----------



## Gravace (Oct 29, 2013)

I also looked at the XDm 9 by Springfield Armory. Thoughts?  and thanks for the definition, Glock Doctor!


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Gravace said:


> I also looked at the XDm 9 by Springfield Armory. Thoughts?  and thanks for the definition, Glock Doctor!


You're welcome! There's nothing, 'wrong' with an XD(m). Personally, though, I have a problem shooting well with any semi-auto that has a high bore axis; but that's because I'm much too used to shooting pistols like CZ and Glock. Both of which have unusually low bore axes. (Recoil is, also, easier to manage in pistols with a low bore axis.)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Glock Doctor said:


> Caliber is the American and English standard of measurement for bore diameter. Millimeter is the European standard of measurement. What is the difference between caliber and millimeter in ammunition Technically, it is not correct to describe a bore diameter that's stated in millimeters as a, 'caliber'. *A caliber is measured in hundredths of an inch.* A millimeter is one thousandth of a meter (39.3701 inches).
> 
> This is, 'Why' any bore diameter expressed in millimeters is better referred to as a, 'chambering' rather than a caliber - Which it, correctly, is not. (With the American education system, 'in the basement' and millions of students now getting diplomas for sleeping through high school, I doubt that it matters what bore diameters are referred to as on the Internet. Sorry I called it out; I really didn't mean to start anything.)


Not quite right. Caliber is a measurement based upon fractions of an inch. It can be hundreds or thousands. Best to think of it as fractions of an inch. And it's not always exact. For example, the venerated .44 Magnum is actually .429" (some come in at .430").


----------



## Gravace (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone know anything of the FNX-9? I'm liking how it sounds "on paper".


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Gravace said:


> Anyone know anything of the FNX-9? I'm liking how it sounds "on paper".


Getcha a PX4 Storm dude. You can thank me later. For the price vs. quality you can't beat it. It just depends on what feels good to you when you shoot it. So, so many good ones out there, it's very hard to choose. See if you can't rent some and see what you think. Likewise, I really dig my 1993 (92) for an accurate range gun as well. Can't go wrong w/ any of the pistols mentioned so far.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

couldn't agree more with denner. so many good pistols in your price range that it all comes down to personal preference. try as many as you can and then make a decision.


----------



## genecx (Aug 17, 2013)

denner said:


> So, so many good ones out there, it's very hard to choose. See if you can't rent some and see what you think.


That's what I did prior to getting my first gun - a Glock 19.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My CZ-75B is the pistol I always start a beginner on, after a short revolver session. It has the advantage of a very good .22 conversion kit, as well. It is simply an easy pistol to shoot well. The all steel frame dampens recoil a bit, and it is very accurate.


----------



## Gravace (Oct 29, 2013)

Bisley said:


> My CZ-75B is the pistol I always start a beginner on, after a short revolver session. It has the advantage of a very good .22 conversion kit, as well. It is simply an easy pistol to shoot well. The all steel frame dampens recoil a bit, and it is very accurate.


How much is that conversion kit you're talking about?


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

MSRP is around $400. Can be found for less.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Gravace said:


> How much is that conversion kit you're talking about?


Mine was just under $300, but that was several years ago, before all the craziness.


----------



## Gravace (Oct 29, 2013)

Well any other suggestions or opinions are always helpful  I've got time to burn until I get my gun so any new ideas are welcome as well!


----------



## poriggity (Nov 2, 2013)

I agree with all the posts that say to rent some guns first. I did just that, and settled on the Springfield XD9 Subcompact. It fit my hands best, and I really liked how it shot. I should be picking it up from the local shop on Monday morning 

Scott


----------



## Gravace (Oct 29, 2013)

poriggity said:


> I agree with all the posts that say to rent some guns first. I did just that, and settled on the Springfield XD9 Subcompact. It fit my hands best, and I really liked how it shot. I should be picking it up from the local shop on Monday morning
> 
> Scott


Hopefully I can escape to my LGS soon and get testing as well!


----------



## Deaconfrost (Oct 10, 2013)

My first range gun was a Hi-Standard Double Nine .22 revolver and it was and still is a gorgeous and fun pistol to shoot. But since you don't want to go with .22, my latest is an H&K P2000. It's a .40 which may not be so good for a beginner and unless you find one used it is kind of pricey. If you can find a used one in 9mm they are difinitely fun to shoot. Also a Walther PPQ 9mm is a sweet pistol. Great trigger and very ergonomic but it has a higher bore axis so the recoil is a little snappy for a 9mm. IMO. Like the others have said, try as many as you can. When I found my HK it just fit beautifully and I knew it was for me. Most of all have fun while your tryin them all out. Let us know what you come up with. Cheers and good luck.


----------



## bigplow (Oct 1, 2012)

give a ruger sr9 a look at my wife and I have the sr9c and love them a friend of mine liked it so he bought one and another freind did also I went around to all the local gun shops with all the guns I had thought about put them in my hands and for me the best fitting was the ruger sr9c price is around 400 but it all still comes down to what feels and fits best in your hand it also comes with a 10rnd and 17 rnd mags in the compact that is also my carry gun


----------



## Glock40man (Nov 5, 2013)

check out the ruger SR line, pretty good pistols and good pricing. 3 fav handguns are in this order Glock, S&W, Ruger. cant go wrong with either one


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

either a 9mm semi, nothing too expensive, because you'll most likely get rid of it. or a 38/357 wheel gun, which should be a good one because you most likely will keep this one.


----------



## Gravace (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone has anything to say about the Sig SP2022?


----------



## Gravace (Oct 29, 2013)

Alright so turns out my LGS and range doesn't have gun rentals. However, I did get to a gun store today and have decided on my top 5. In no particular order, of course:

CZ 75 P-07
CZ 75 B
Sig Pro SP2022
FNX FNP-9
Ruger SR9

I also noted but forgot to handle the Sig P250, so add that to my list, I have 6 technically. So any info on these would be very appreciated. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

Thompson contender, low operational cost [single shot] caliber of your choice [why just pick one], Great to develop shooting skills.


----------



## Gravace (Oct 29, 2013)

Garyshome said:


> Thompson contender, low operational cost [single shot] caliber of your choice [why just pick one], Great to develop shooting skills.


I'd prefer a handgun, and single shot isn't going to be ideal, but those are some nice looking guns.


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

I have 3 CZ's they shoot well, real smooth trigger action, as far as rounds, you will have to pay the high price unless you reload them.


----------



## Gravace (Oct 29, 2013)

Bobv said:


> I have 3 CZ's they shoot well, real smooth trigger action, as far as rounds, you will have to pay the high price unless you reload them.


Have you shot the P 07 or P 09? Those two are riding up on my list. It's pretty much between them and the FNX FNP-9


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

Please reconsider the .22 especially if it's your first hand gun. .22 ammo is available now and you could stock up. Otherwise you'll have to go with a 9MM of some kind, better to learn with a .22. .22 ammo is less expensive, less noisy, more accurate any centerfire in the 600.00 range. You wouldn't go wrong with a Ruger or Browning .22.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Gravace said:


> I'm trying to find a handgun for the range for skill advancement and just plain fun. This will be my first gun. I would like some opinions with support and reasoning to aid me in my decision. My criteria is caliber (based on ammo availability and pricing), ergonomics, reliability/durability, and no smaller than compact. 3.75 inch barrel minimum would be good. No .22s please. Too hard to find ammo for. Keep it under or around 600$ for never fired/new please! Thanks in advance for all the help, be safe, and keep shooting!


As others have mentioned, reconsider a .22LR caliber. If you don't already have one, you're gonna need at least one sooner or later. The .22LR ammo is out there, you just have to look for it a bit harder. Be patient, it'll be back.

Other than recommending a .22LR caliber, trying to figure out what gun is best for what you want to do, is like trying to choose a car to drive from Point A to Point B. In other words, it's anyone's guess and it's literally impossible to answer your question.


----------



## boze (Oct 21, 2013)

For 9mm: I tested a Sig P226, Glock 17, Glock 19, and S&W M&P9 at a range and liked the M&P the best. I'm a new shooter and I think its ergonomics won me over. All four were fun to shoot, I just shot the M&P best. The Sig is not in your budget though.. or mine either, really. 

The experienced guy who was coaching me did like the CZ and FN options you've mentioned but he didn't have them as rentals for me to try.


----------

